# bambergboy



## overtonr (Sep 21, 2016)

Getting ready to move to Bamberg Germany next year. Wife german, me (US). As I have spent several years in Germany while in military language not big issue. However I am concerned with medical insurance, and various tax issues. I will not be working but living on pensions earned in US. Does anyone know about any tax liability to the german government.


----------



## overtonr (Sep 21, 2016)

Getting ready to move to germany. During any business and or financial transaction, is a US social security number required?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would assume that your US pension won't be taxable in Germany, but you might want to confirm that, and if your wife is working it might complicate matters somewhat. (Don't forget that you may be obliged to report your German bank account balances or income to the US.)

If your wife is German then obviously you can easily obtain a residence permit. 

You will need health insurance. Probably best to talk to a (reliable, independent) broker about the options, public vs. private and so on, depending on what you're eligible for. Likely it won't be cheap.

Not sure what business or financial transactions you're thinking of specifically, but I can't recall anything I've ever done in Germany that required my (Canadian) social security number.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your US pensions most likely won't be taxable in Germany, but they may be declarable. Check the US-German tax treaty for that. https://www.irs.gov/businesses/international-businesses/germany-tax-treaty-documents Not super fun reading, but just a hint: the "Technical Explanations" are often more readable than the treaties and protocols.

Your US social security number won't be necessary except perhaps when you set up a bank account in Germany (i.e. for the bank's FATCA reporting).

You could get a private health policy to cover you for the first year until you sort out the lay of the land. It won't be cheap, but you might want to take a look at the rates sheet for the AARO coverage (you have to be a member of AARO to qualify - but it's the only freely available rates sheet I know of online) https://www.aaro.org/medical-insurance (AARO is also not a bad organization to sign up with - at least for your first year or two - as they publish quite a bit of information on US taxes for people overseas.)

If your wife will be working, you'll probably be covered under her health cover - but finding a job may take her some time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

